# [2011] Hyatt pinon point room request



## JT

we have 2 kids and will be using pool in august.  we hope for a view as well.  any suggestions on room requests?  thanx.


----------



## heathpack

jtmounce said:


> we have 2 kids and will be using pool in august.  we hope for a view as well.  any suggestions on room requests?  thanx.



Here is a link to a resort map: http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/PinonLayout.html

My comments below refer to that map:

Your best bets would be the rooms on this map that are adjacent to the pool and to the left of the preview center/lobby: ie, 1021-1222.  The BBQ grills are in the areas of the pool complex, on the left side of the map, just below the Pueblo Activity Center (just to the right of room 1022).  The rooms on the right side of this map are ok, but there is a shopping complex to the right of the resort, so that side is busier/noisier.  The rooms to the left side of the map (1423-1321) are fine, some of them have a slight view of open space, if I recall, but you have to cross an internal resort road to get to the pool.  We stayed in a studio around the location of 1412 and we liked it except for walking across the parking area/road to get to the pool.  I think there was a tiny children’s playground in the vicinity of room 922, so that would not be a bad location either.

We have only been to Pinon Pointe once, we loved it, but are not experts by any means.

Hope you have a great time!

H


----------



## wilma

Are you using Hyatt points or is this an II exchange. II exchangers usually get the worst rooms and usually get what is on their confirmation sheet. If you are using hyatt points request a top floor unit as the ground floor units are dark and dungeonlike.


----------



## JT

*thank you*

we exchanged through II.  I guess we will try our best.


----------



## wilma

Does it list a unit # on your confirmation?


----------



## JT

*yes*

yes 1112  i assume this is bottom floor,


----------



## wilma

Well, it's close to the pool.


----------



## heathpack

From a review on Redweek.com:  "We own unit 1112 which has a perfect view of Cathedral Rock."

The link to this review: http://www.redweek.com/resort/P5033-hyatt-pinon-pointe/reviews

So, yes, you will be close to the pool and according to an owner of your unit, you will have a view!  You could call the resort to confirm if you are worried.

H


----------



## JT

*thank you so much for the info*

this is our first time to sedona so i want to make it special for my wife who wears many hats in our household.


----------



## mimi99

*Pinon point in July*

We are also staying at Pinon pointe for the first time. We have a 2BR in room 913 in July. We are also II trade ins so am concerned about the location. I did not see our room on the resort map. Any advice,warnings etc is appreciated.


----------



## Carmel85

ops   sorry


----------



## heathpack

mimi99 said:


> We are also staying at Pinon pointe for the first time. We have a 2BR in room 913 in July. We are also II trade ins so am concerned about the location. I did not see our room on the resort map. Any advice,warnings etc is appreciated.



Room 913 is on the link I provided to the PDF.  It is immediately to the left of the Pueblo Activity Center.  I am not sure if it is a ground floor vs upper floor, but it is very close to the pool, BBQs, activity center and firepit.

Personally, I think that is a sweet location.

H


----------



## bdh

heathpack said:


> I am not sure if it is a ground floor vs upper floor



913 is the lower unit.


----------



## maja651

We just got a trade for June of this year.  The II confirmation states 911.  Is this a ground floor unit or a different floor?  He can you tell?

Michelle


----------



## hcarman

Funny, we are Hyatt owners - not at Pinon Pointe - but just made a reservation today for this spring.  The reservations agent did say we could request a room, but of course we have only toured the property briefly and did not remember the room layout.  We did remember hearing some rooms were dark and had no view.  I figured we would ask the Tuggers.

We will be in a one bedroom unit and from what I gather from reading this thread - we should request a top floor unit.  We don't want a terrible location on the property, but our biggest concern would be the view, as we like to sit on the balcony and take in the scenery.  We live in S. FL so we don't get much chance to see topography.

The resort map should help a lot.  But if anyone has any additional advice for us, we would greatly appreciate it.  I assume the same suggestions would apply for the one bedrooms as the two bedrooms since I seem to remember they are all lock-offs?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## hcarman

Another question, on the Hyatt site where you can request a unit number - it lists A and B.  We have a 1 bedroom reserved.  Is that the A or B side?  I assume the 1 bedroom units tend to have the view that looks out over something, and the studios don't tend to have the views? 
Lastly, if you call the Residence Club can you make a more general request such as upper floor, or give them several building numbers?  Online it lets you request a specific unit number - but I imagine that is difficult to get this close in to our reservation.
Thanks.  We are still very new to the Hyatt program so we still have a lot of questions.


----------



## cooley

We have exchanged thru II into Pinon Pointe for October this year and our confirmation shows a 2BR, #1012. I was able to locate it on the property map. I deduce it is ground floor. Can anyone provide additional information, such as view or no view or anything else? I saw one post about thin walls, but don't really care about that. Thank you in advance.


----------



## SmithOp

I have a II bonus week booked in 912 for December, from what I learned the worst view are the studios on the far left of the map, they face rock and have no window facing the view direction to the right. All the complaints I read were people that got a studio, calling it dark like a cave.  All the 2br have view, with 2nd floor having better sight lines.  I looked at the resort web site and the view from the fire pits is shown, so worst case we can go sit out there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bdh

bdcool said:


> We have exchanged thru II into Pinon Pointe for October this year and our confirmation shows a 2BR, #1012. I was able to locate it on the property map. I deduce it is ground floor. Can anyone provide additional information, such as view or no view or anything else? I saw one post about thin walls, but don't really care about that. Thank you in advance.






SmithOp said:


> I have a II bonus week booked in 912 for December, from what I learned the worst view are the studios on the far left of the map, they face rock and have no window facing the view direction to the right. All the complaints I read were people that got a studio, calling it dark like a cave.  All the 2br have view, with 2nd floor having better sight lines.  I looked at the resort web site and the view from the fire pits is shown, so worst case we can go sit out there.



Due to the topography in Sedona and the location of Pinon Pointe (its built into/on top of small bluff that overlooks the Sedona red rock) there are steps throughout the property, but the views throughout the property and units can be wonderful.   With 912 and 1012 being lower level units, you'll just have more steps than others to the pool - the trade off is that there would be only a few steps from the parking lot to the lower level units.  However the walk is worth it as the views from the pool, spa, fire pit and activity center are extremely nice. If you visit KAL's site, there are various PP pictures. http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/PinonPointe.html The picture labeled "Southwest View from Pool" shows a balcony of unit 1123 (an upper level unit). 

All 2 bd units at PP have two balconies - some actually have three. Since there are two different 2 bd unit floor plans, it is the 2 balcony floor plan (that has balconies on opposite sides of the unit) that can have a "rock wall" view for the studio balcony. I expect the reviews that note the rock wall view are those that exchange into or rent only a lower level studio unit - if they had a 2 bd unit, the living room balcony view would be great.  And if they had an upper level studio they would be commenting on how wonderful the view was.

The reviews that note the "thin walls" are a similar scenario, the lock off door between studio portion and the 1 bd portion could use some more soundproofing - if you have a 2 bd reservation, you've got the whole unit and its not a big issue - but I could understand the issue if a reservation is only a portion of the unit and you've got neighbors. 

I've read that some PP visitors complain about the low level of lighting on the property and in Sedona - I expect that's because they are not familiar with Sedona's Dark Sky philosophy/requirements. For a little insight on the Dark Sky topic in Sedona, you can read the current events in this article. http://azdailysun.com/news/local/sed...9bb2963f4.html

Typically, room assignments on II exchanges are not changeable - but if the property is not at capacity, there is nothing wrong with a room reassignment inquiry at check in.


----------



## DAman

SmithOp said:


> I have a II bonus week booked in 912 for December, from what I learned the worst view are the studios on the far left of the map, they face rock and have no window facing the view direction to the right. All the complaints I read were people that got a studio, calling it dark like a cave.  All the 2br have view, with 2nd floor having better sight lines.  I looked at the resort web site and the view from the fire pits is shown, so worst case we can go sit out there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Dave- We were in 922 last June.  You will have a view to the west(hope I have the direction correct) from the studio unit small balcony from 912.  You will have a wall view from the 1 bedroom side. This assumes 912 has the same layout as 922 above it.

The views from the pool area are amazing.  That is the place to go at sunset. Can't wait to get back there.


----------



## cooley

Called the resort and learned that the unit listed on our II confirmation is not the one that has actually been assigned to us. The person I spoke with said he does not have the authority to disclose what unit we are getting. So I guess we will find out when we get there. We've decided that we will have a good time even if the room in is the dungeons.


----------



## DAman

bdcool said:


> Called the resort and learned that the unit listed on our II confirmation is not the one that has actually been assigned to us. The person I spoke with said he does not have the authority to disclose what unit we are getting. So I guess we will find out when we get there. We've decided that we will have a good time even if the room in is the dungeons.



Plan to have afternoon vino and cheese at the pool area and you will be very happy with the view.  They really should have built units there and put the pool somewhere else.  Of course a bigger pool would have been nice too.

Can't wait to get back to Sedona, especially the Hyatt.  I just love the location there.


----------



## cooley

bdcool said:


> Called the resort and learned that the unit listed on our II confirmation is not the one that has actually been assigned to us. The person I spoke with said he does not have the authority to disclose what unit we are getting. So I guess we will find out when we get there. We've decided that we will have a good time even if the room in is the dungeons.



It turns out that we were assigned unit #422, a second floor unit in a 3-story building facing east. We had a 180 degree view of the red rocks from our balcony. It was a beautiful room and we were very happy with our II exchange.


----------



## momeason

The B side is the full one bedroom. We had 923A/ B. We had view of the activity center from the balcony of the B side. The A side-studio unit had a better view. No wall view from either unit. No great scenic views either. It was an II exchange.


----------

